# Head identification



## mmhhh1 (Mar 4, 2018)

I would like to know what my compressor is, I disassamble it to check if the ring and berring where fine. I would like to have the spec and/or model number. it got no plate or brand.

https://puu.sh/zAiYm/da26897341.jpg

https://puu.sh/zAiYk/631d554fa2.jpg

https://puu.sh/zAiYr/7321b79280.jpg

https://puu.sh/zAiYv/1d92ea1cdb.jpg

Thank you


----------

